# Far Cry Fast-Indizierung, GTA an 9/11, Siedler-Schweine und die Molyneux-Sekte: Anekdoten aus 22 Jahren PC Games



## Petra_Froehlich (25. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Far Cry Fast-Indizierung, GTA an 9/11, Siedler-Schweine und die Molyneux-Sekte: Anekdoten aus 22 Jahren PC Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Far Cry Fast-Indizierung, GTA an 9/11, Siedler-Schweine und die Molyneux-Sekte: Anekdoten aus 22 Jahren PC Games


----------



## USA911 (25. November 2014)

Ist das ein Abschied zu einem anderen Unternehmen oder wechselt Frau Fröhlich inerhalb des Unternehmens und ist somit nicht mehr in der PC-Games vertreten?

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, bedanke ich mich für Ihre Artikel und wünsche Ihnen alles Gute auf Ihrem weiteren Beruflichen weg, sowie auch im Privatleben.


----------



## Asgard1 (25. November 2014)

Ist ja süß :_Registriert seit : 05.03.2008   
_
Sie ist ja noch ein Jungspund, aber so ist das in der schnelllebigen Computerwelt - Einer geht und ein neues Gesicht übernimmt den Schreibtisch, aber auch große Fußspuren!
Wir wollen sehen was jetzt anders wird.


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2014)

Ich bin selten gut darin für Derartiges die richtigen Worte zu finden. Daher halte ich es mit einem simplen "Machs gut.".


----------



## Terracresta (25. November 2014)

Asgard1 schrieb:


> Ist ja süß :_Registriert seit : 05.03.2008
> _
> Sie ist ja noch ein Jungspund, aber so ist das in der schnelllebigen Computerwelt - Einer geht und ein neues Gesicht übernimmt den Schreibtisch, aber auch große Fußspuren!
> Wir wollen sehen was jetzt anders wird.



Was willst du uns mit dem Registrierdatum ihres momentanen Accounts sagen? 

Ich kenne Petra noch von anno dazumal (90er), als ich die Druckausgabe las und es ist Schade, dass ein weiteres Urgestein geht. Manchmal vermisse ich die "Vor-Internet-Zeit", als man noch gespannt auf jede Ausgabe wartete und in einschlägigen Läden noch neue Spiele entdeckte, welche man nicht kannte. Bei den PC Games Vollversionen (die in den Pappen ^^) entdeckte ich immer wieder Titel, die ansonsten an mir vorbei gegangen wären, u.a. Veil of Darkness.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich viel Glück für die weitere Zukunft.


----------



## springenderBusch (25. November 2014)

Ha, ich kenn sie noch als Petra Maueröder ( richtig geschrieben?? ) aus der PLAYTIME und das war 1992.
Also nichts mit erst seid 2008,.......ASGARD1.
Das Anmeldedatum des Accounts hat nischt damit zu tun, wie lange sie schon im Unternehmen ist.
Mein Account stammt auch aus 2008, glaube ich, aber gelesen habe ich die PC Games schon vorher.
Und davor die PC Action, davor das SEGA Magazin, davor die AMIGA Games, davor die PLAYTIME.

PETRA viel Glück und Spaß auf deinem weiteren Weg !!!

Je mehr Urgesteine die Redaktion verlassen um so mehr wird einem klar wie alt man schon ist, wie sich alles verändert und sich auch die eigene Philosophie gegenüber Spielen im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat.

Man jetzt werde ich richtig wehmütig.


----------



## Goldbaersche (25. November 2014)

Ich möchte hiermit zu Protokoll geben, dass ich mich sehr an der "zitierten" Aussage über 9/11 störe.


----------



## Svatlas (25. November 2014)

Alles gute für die Zukunft! Daran kann ich mich noch gut erinnern   The Legend of Kyrandia im Herbst '92


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2014)

Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht,... da merkt man auch selbt wie alt man selbst geworden ist...puuuuh.  Da sind über 25 Jahre mal vergangen. Unfassbar! Liebe Petra, Dir alles liebe und Gute auf deinen weiteren Weg. Egal wo du dich auch in Zukunft rumtreiben magst, du wirst uns unvergesslich in Errinerung bleiben. Es war eine Tolle Zeit mit Dir.  Dafür möchten wir dir Danken. <3
.. hach... ..wo sind die Taschentücher wenn man(n) sie braucht.

Jatzt bleibt uns alten Hasen nur noch der Rossi und der liebe Stefam Weiß über  vom alten Schlachtschiff  ... *in Tachentuch pust*


----------



## Batze (26. November 2014)

Oh, das ja mal was ganz internes, irgendwie.
Also ich bin ja auch so ein alter Hase, so PCGames und Diskette und so.

Und ja, die Petra ist ja hier im Forum und so nicht wirklich immer aktiv gewesen (wegen dem 2008 kommentar  ), aber PCGames , also da kann man den Namen immer mit in Verbindung bringen.
Jetzt so ganz ohne, hm, da fehlt eventuell was, also auf jeden Fall im Print Bereich.

Dann wünsch ich dir mal alles Gute und wäre schön wenn man mal wüste was so ansteht in deiner Karriere, also wohin du wechselst.
Bis dahin, alles Gute, weiterhin viel Erfolg und auch dahin wo du gehst, so tolle Leute wie du es hier gehabt hast.

Schnief, ein ganz ganz alter Hase der PCGames geht von Bord, Taschentuch raushol.


----------



## nestor88 (26. November 2014)

Ohmann....dass heute noch jemand an die Siedlerschweine denkt  Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich war damals im Entwicklerteam des Spiels und kann mich noch gut an den Supergau erinnern. Es schien eine  gute Idee zu sein um Raubkopierer abzuschrecken. War es ja auch...für eine kurze Zeit (irgendwann wurde natürlich auch das Problem rausgehackt). Aber was hatten wir danach an Wiedergutmachungsarbeit zu leisten. 

Noch besser kann ich mich auch an mein erstes Inteview mit Petra Maueröder erinnern,...1. Frau in Spielebranche war noch seltener als heute, 2. Ich werde interviewed und komme in die Zeitung ^^3. Im Hintergrund hatte die Firmenleitung exakt an diesem Tag beschlossen einen Großteil der Angestellten "Freizusetzen". Auf dem Gang saßen ensetzte ex-Angestellte und wir mussten uns überlegen, wie wir Petra an dem Chaos vorbeiführen und trotzdem die Entwicklungsabteilung präsentieren. Mann war das sch*****.

Ich selber arbeite seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Spielebranche. Aber gerade dieses erste Zusammentreffen bleibt für mich unvergessen. 

Alles gute für die Zukunft...


----------



## Briareos (26. November 2014)

Auch ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei Petra für fast 2 Jahrzehnte spielejournalistische Unterhaltung bedanken. Seit der Ausgabe 01/1995 habe ich jede PC Games gekauft und konnte sie alle auch vor den Entsorgungsbemühungen meiner Frau retten. (Bisher zumindest ...)
Vielen Dank für viele informative Tests, spannende Reportagen und unterhaltsame Artikel. Natürlich wünsche auch ich dir alles erdenklich Gute für deine weitere berufliche Zukunft, auch wenn es etwas "schmerzt" ein weiteres wohlbekanntes Urgestein aus der PC Games verschwinden zu sehen.



springenderBusch schrieb:


> Je mehr Urgesteine die Redaktion verlassen um so mehr wird einem klar wie alt man schon ist, wie sich alles verändert und sich auch die eigene Philosophie gegenüber Spielen im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat.


Da sagst du was. Und dann die Erkenntniss, das mittlerweile die meisten Redakteure jünger sind als man selber ...

... jetzt bin ich auch deprimiert. 

Na ja, immerhin spielt der Rossi (fast) in der Liga meines Vaters. 
Apropos Rossi: Eigentlich könnte man ja jetzt die Forderung nach einem "Petra-Gedächtnis-Poster" wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (26. November 2014)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit zu Protokoll geben, dass ich mich sehr an der "zitierten" Aussage über 9/11 störe.



Huch, was da genau?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Habs schon zum Thread der neuen PCG-Ausgabe geschrieben, aber ich wiederhole mich in diesem Falle nochmal gerne:

Wehmut überkam mich bei Petras angekündigtem Abschied. Hast einen tollen Job gemacht, junge Dame. 
War schön, von gut 18 mitverfolgten der insgesamt 22 Jahre Zeuge deines Anteils und deiner Arbeit an meinem Lieblingsmagazin sein zu dürfen.

Wenn die Frage gestattet ist: Wo und wie sieht deine Zukunft NACH der Stabübergabe aus?


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Huch, was da genau?
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



falls er ernsthaft kritisiert, dass es sich nicht um einen jumbo handelte, plädiere ich dafür, _rabowke_ die klugscheisser-medaille wegzunehmen und stattdessen diesem kollegen zu überreichen...wobei das der sache nicht ganz gerecht würde. für so viel zur schau getragene pedanterie müsste man eigentlich was eigenes einführen...


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2014)

Oh, dann alles Gute für die Zukunft!

Mach's gut, und danke für den Fisch.


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. November 2014)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Huch, was da genau?
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


"Will nicht groß stören, aber in New York ist gerade ein Jumbo ins World Trade Center geflogen." 
Dieser Tonfall wirkt mir etwas zu heiter und lustig gemeint. Sehr unpassend. Eigentlich bin ich niemand, der sich an sowas groß stört, hier ist es mir aber aufgefallen. Wobei ich wohl auch der Einzige bin, der so empfand, also vllt liegt es auch an mir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> "Will nicht groß stören, aber in New York ist gerade ein Jumbo ins World Trade Center geflogen."
> Dieser Tonfall wirkt mir etwas zu heiter und lustig gemeint. Sehr unpassend. Eigentlich bin ich niemand, der sich an sowas groß stört, hier ist es mir aber aufgefallen. Wobei ich wohl auch der Einzige bin, der so empfand, also vllt liegt es auch an mir.


Also ICH lese jetzt keinen erheiternden Wortlaut. Eher kurz und knapp. Auf der anderen Seite auch nicht mit extrem dramatischer Betonung unterlegt. Vielleicht ist es ja nur das, was du daran vermisst.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Und ich erinnere mich damals noch daran, daß ich damals die ganze Sache erst einmal schlucken, einordnen und verarbeiten mußte. Ich saß damals beim Kumpel und wir sahen das ganze wie zufällig im TV (entweder war das bei NTV oder N24, weil wir ursprünglich irgend eine andere (geplante) Doku sehen wollten, keine Ahnung). Bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Man wußte ja nach dem 1. Flugzeugeinschlag noch nicht wirklich, ob das nun ein Terror-Anschlag war oder schlichtweg "nur" eine Katastrophe. Spätestens beim 2. Einschlag war dann natürlich klar was los ist. Nur noch nicht wer dahinter steckte. Als dann noch das Thema Pentagon ins Spiel kam und eine weitere Maschine die abgestürzt ist, bevor sie in ein weiteres Ziel (Capitol, Weißes Haus ?) einschlagen konnte erkannte man das geplante Ausmaß.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich erinnere mich damals noch daran, daß ich damals die ganze Sache erst einmal schlucken, einordnen und verarbeiten mußte. Ich saß damals beim Kumpel und wir sahen das ganze wie zufällig im TV (entweder war das bei NTV oder N24, weil wir ursprünglich irgend eine andere (geplante) Doku sehen wollten, keine Ahnung). Bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Man wußte ja nach dem 1. Flugzeugeinschlag noch nicht wirklich, ob das nun ein Terror-Anschlag war oder schlichtweg "nur" eine Katastrophe. Spätestens beim 2. Einschlag war dann natürlich klar was los ist. Nur noch nicht wer dahinter steckte. Als dann noch das Thema Pentagon ins Spiel kam und eine weitere Maschine die abgestürzt ist, bevor sie in ein weiteres Ziel (Capitol, Weißes Haus ?) einschlagen konnte erkannte man das geplante Ausmaß.....


War echt übel. Egal wo du hingezappt hast, überall sah man diese schrecklichen Bilder.


----------



## Mothman (26. November 2014)

Alles Gute, vielen Dank für die gute Zeit und viel Erfolg auch weiterhin, Petra! 


Ich bin auch seit 1992 dabei (Abo kam erst später) und könnte mit der Menge an PCG-Heften wohl mittlerweile nen Hochhaus bauen.


----------



## USA911 (26. November 2014)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> "Will nicht groß stören, aber in New York ist gerade ein Jumbo ins World Trade Center geflogen."
> Dieser Tonfall wirkt mir etwas zu heiter und lustig gemeint. Sehr unpassend. Eigentlich bin ich niemand, der sich an sowas groß stört, hier ist es mir aber aufgefallen. Wobei ich wohl auch der Einzige bin, der so empfand, also vllt liegt es auch an mir.



Dann habe ich noch ein Aufreger für Dich:" Ich bin zu meiner Freundin gefahren und da lief es auch auf RTL, als ich das sah, war meine erste Reaktion, was ist das denn für ein krasser Film!"

Da keiner mit sowas gerechnet hat, sind die erst Reaktion ganz unterschiedlicher art und der zitierte Mitarbeiter, wusste garantiert nicht, in wieweit er überhaupt das Meeting stören durfte und da ist dann so ein verhalten normal...
Und es wird ja nichts geschönt oder herunter gespielt und in meinen Augen wird es inzwischen übertrieben und sollte man auch mal Ruhen lassen, sonst müssten wir Tag ein und Tag aus nur noch trauern, für jeden Terroranschlag den es Rund um die Welt gab...


----------



## Asgard1 (26. November 2014)

Och Leute so war das doch nicht gemeint, ich habe die Zeitung auch schon gelesen als Petra noch nicht verheiratet war, aber ich fand es schon witzig, das Sie als Angestellte Ihren jetzigen Account erst "so spät" eingerichtet hat!

Außerdem wollte ich nicht auch noch sagen, wie schade ich den Weggang finde, denn Sie wird sich was dabei gedacht haben und sicherlich 2 bis 11 Nächte darüber geschlafen haben. und wie gesagt: Computerwelt ist eine schnelllebige Welt!

So long Asgard1


----------



## Desotho (27. November 2014)

Bitte nochmal als Gast in den PCGames Podcast gehen


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. November 2014)

Petra, 

wünsche dir alles Guzte für die Zukunft.

Kenne dich nun mttlerweile auch über 20 Jahre.
Anfang-Mitte der 90er auch persönlich getroffen auf den verschiedenen Messen als ich selber noch in der Branche (Versandhandel für Games) tätig war.


PS: Hmm, ja so langsam bin ich auch "alt" mit meinen 43.


----------



## hyphon (28. November 2014)

Danke für die gute Arbeit Petra!

Viel Glück im neuen Job. 

Ach ja-->PCG Podcast! Aber lass die Jungs zappeln! XD

War das mit CMR04 wirklich so? Die Jungs bei bei Codemasters haben echt die Ruhe weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2014)

Als Leser der seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei ist, hab ich Petras Werdegang ja auch genau mitbekommen und finde es echt schade, dass sie geht. Schließlich ist sie ja neben Rossi das Urgestein der PCGames, somit verliert die PCG schon irgendwie ein  Stück Identität.
Danke für die vielen schönen Artikel und ich wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg im beruflichen und natürlich auch privaten Leben. Bleib' gesund und munter


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2014)

witzig fand ich irgendwann die frage von einem leser, was denn mit frau maueröder passiert sei.


----------



## nisper (28. November 2014)

Normalerweise hat es mich nie besonders gekümmert wenn ein Redakteur gegangen ist (wenn ich es überhaupt mitbekommen habe), es kommen ja immer wieder neue nach 
Generell interessieren mich eher die Produkte, als die Menschen dahinter. Ich schaue zum Beispiel viele Filme und Serien, und höre viel Musik - trotzdem weiß ich kaum irgendetwas über Schauspieler oder Musiker.

Aber in diesem Fall ist es dann doch anders. Seit der Ausgabe mit der C&C 1 Demo (irgendwann Mitte 1995, glaube ich) lese ich die PCGames. Seit C&C 2 (war mein Abo-Geschenk) auch als Abonnent. Seit knapp 20 Jahren, deutlich mehr als der Hälfte meines Lebens, lese ich jeden Monat Texte von Petra Maueröder/Fröhlich. Es ist schon irgendwie komisch, dass das jetzt aufhört. Na ja, es bleibt ja noch Rossi.

Die PCGames hat sich über all die Jahre super gehalten. Es war sicher keine einfache Zeit für Printmedien und es ist alles andere als selbstverständlich, dass es die PCGames überhaupt noch gibt. Auch wenn man das als Außenstehender schlecht beurteilen kann - ich glaube dass dieser Erfolg zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil Petra zu verdanken ist. Vielen Dank dafür und alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2014)

Im ersten moment damals dachte man auch es war ein Unfall und kein Terror Anschlag was sich spätestens beim Einschlag des 2. in den anderen Tower herausstellte und dann erst der Umfang / die weitreichenden folgen langsam klar wurden.

zum Thema: Schade aber irgendwann gehen alle wohl mal. Noch alles gute nach PCG. Für die Rente ist sie wohl noch zu jung. Mal sehen was noch kommt, große Karie als Lets Playerin auf Youtube womöglich. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> witzig fand ich irgendwann die frage von einem leser, was denn mit frau maueröder passiert sei.


Was mit Frauen wohl Traditionsgemäß immer mal passiert sie Heiraten und nehmen den Nachnamen des Mannes an. Was allerdings heutzutage nicht mehr sein sollte bin für Doppelnamen.


----------



## heinz-otto (30. November 2014)

Da geht wirklich ein PCG Urgestein. Bei der Playtime habe ich sogar noch den berühmten Leserbrief von Petra mitbekommen. Dann bleibt wohl nur noch Rossi, der in diesen Tagen schon als Leserbriefonkel dabei war. Viel Glück bei den "neuen Quests", wo immer sie auch hinführen. Die Rcükblick Anekdoten war echt lustig, v.a. die Übergabe an der Tankstelle hat mir gefallen. Bitte noch mehr davon am Dienstag im Podcast.


----------



## Briareos (1. Dezember 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Was mit Frauen wohl Traditionsgemäß immer mal passiert sie Heiraten und nehmen den Nachnamen des Mannes an. Was allerdings heutzutage nicht mehr sein sollte bin für Doppelnamen.


Aha ... ein Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger-Fan. 

PS: Entschuldigung für den OT, aber es überkam mich einfach.


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute für die Zukunft


Und danke für die Anekdoten. Da wird einem wieder bewusst, wie "alt" dieses junge Business ist.
Macht doch bitte eine Spezialausgabe mit solchen Geschichten.
Das würde ich echt kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Was mit Frauen wohl Traditionsgemäß immer mal passiert sie Heiraten und nehmen den Nachnamen des Mannes an. Was allerdings heutzutage nicht mehr sein sollte bin für Doppelnamen.



ich bin dafür, dass das jeder frei entscheiden darf.
die sache mit den doppelnamen hat übrigens auch eine entscheidende schwäche: denk mal an die darauffolgenden generationen.


----------

